# Helppp Jean shopping :(



## static_universe (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay, I know jeans are very difficult to find for everyone, but I just can't find anything. This is what I'm looking for. 


*100% cotton*, no stretch! 
long inseams, around 34" 
none of that 'distressed' demin with holes in it 
willing to spend ~$150, but also looking for cheap work jeans. 
I usually get my jeans from American Eagle and Buckle, but I'm trying to branch out. If you know somewhere I could look, please help. Jean shopping makes me so mad.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 1, 2009)

I LOVE Express X2 jeans.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 1, 2009)

Definitely hit up your nearest bootlegger...they have every kind of jeans possible! I feel your pain, I am a tall curvy girl and finding jeans in a size 32 with a 34" inseam is really hard. I found not one, but TWO pairs of amazing jeans on one visit there! and I was looking for something really specific (dark wash, non skinny, no distress, long inseam, non low riser)


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 7, 2009)

Definitely look into going to a Nordstrom Rack or Saks off 5th. I got seven jeans, joe's jeans and rock and republics from there for around $100 each. They have tons of other designer jeans too and most are not stretch. They are all pretty long too (idk what inseam I wear but I know American Eagle's long size is too short for me so probably 35 or 36). Huge variety... you're bound to find a pair, or more likely, 4 or 5 and have to chose!


----------



## MACandie2012 (Mar 7, 2009)

hollister's jeans fit me the best...and they are of excellent quality


----------



## shea_47 (Mar 8, 2009)

Silver brand denim (from Buckle) has a great selection of long inseams and they're usually 100 bucks or less


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Mar 24, 2009)

True Religion is nice, good quality denim that has long inseams, but be sure to look on the tags, some of their jeans are very stretchy. A bit on the pricey side as they run from $172 to $400. Guess? is also good and is available at Buckle for around $90. As said before Silver brand is excellent as well.


----------

